# The HOLY GRAIL of SLINGSHOTS!



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone ever find what they consider "their" HOLY GRAIL of slingshots?
Did you find it only to later discover that you were wrong and found it THIS time?

I'm pretty green to the slingshot / catapult world but feel that I'm slowly figuring it out.
I've learned so much so far and know I have MUCH more to learn.
Who would have thought that there is so much involved in the sport?
I'm learning about shooting styles, the different and infinite types of forks.
The wide, wide world of BANDS alone is staggering!
Then there are pouches and ammo.

Does one ever figure it all out? I mean you may have several slingshots that you shoot, fondle and love but then is there that
"go to", "if I could only have ONE", one that is All That And A Bag Of Chips to me, slingshot?

Well I'm in search of MY HOLY GRAIL and at_ this_ point I'm pretty sure I know what it is. I know what I like and I'm pretty sure that
no matter what it is that over time and practice I'll get pretty fair to good with it. 
So what is it? Well FLIPPINOUT has been commissioned to bring it to life for me. I will say a few things about it though...

It is shot HAMMER style
It sports Through The Forks band set up.
It is an OLD _CLASSIC_ design.
It' is rather PLAIN yet FLIPPINOUT GORGEOUS at the same time.
THIS one WILL be shot!

How MUCH$$$$$ 
Well I can't put a price on "MY HOLY GRAIL" of slingshots. But I'm SURE Nathan will!









Now remember that








So please post YOUR HOLY GRAIL.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a few frames that I bought and a few more that I got in trade. I've made probably a hundred others in the past year. All the frames I've bought and got in trade are all outstanding shooters. The ones I've made all shoot pretty good to but most were not that comfortable. this happens when trying different things. Then here just a short wile back back I seen a few post's on a frame in the shared section. I went looking and found the designed It was by Dayhiker and looked interesting so I thought give it a go. Well after cutting it out and holding it in my hand I just fell in love with this frame rounded the edges and gave it a quick sand. thats as far as I could go I had to band it up and give it a try. Thats all it took for me. To me this is the slingshot of king's I like it so much I've been making a few more and putting a little more work in them and even have a few ideas for mod's.Well I've rambled on enough so here is a picture.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I have a few frames that I bought and a few more that I got in trade. I've made probably a hundred others in the past year. All the frames I've bought and got in trade are all outstanding shooters. The ones I've made all shoot pretty good to but most were not that comfortable. this happens when trying different things. Then here just a short wile back back I seen a few post's on a frame in the shared section. I went looking and found the designed It was by Dayhiker and looked interesting so I thought give it a go. Well after cutting it out and holding it in my hand I just fell in love with this frame rounded the edges and gave it a quick sand. thats as far as I could go I had to band it up and give it a try. Thats all it took for me. To me this is the slingshot of king's I like it so much I've been making a few more and putting a little more work in them and even have a few ideas for mod's.Well I've rambled on enough so here is a picture.


That looks like DH Chalice design, great slingshot, the thin waist really improves grip. I made one out of Red Oak and scaled it up a bit. Great shooter. I alternate between my EPS's and my Flippinout, both incorporate the same thin waist design that I love so much. Nice job on those cattys DM.
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea thats the Chalice sorry forgot to mention that. You did a nice job on yours to Philly. This is the best slingshot that I have found.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

performance catty eps love this thing so much!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Every time I think I have it I find something else. I'm glad of it too because every time I find a new favorite it correlates to an improvement in my shooting, which is the most important thing to me. I'd shoot with one of Nico's coat hanger slingshots if it turned out that it made me a better shooter.
My current favorites are my Bunny Buster double swell Pocket Shooter: 







And my water oak natural made by a Rebellious former forum member:







I have paracord tabs and flatbands on it now. For some reason this one is terribly accurate for me and is my best shooter from 20+ yards.
I did just get one in the mail today that might take the cake. Stay tuned...


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Bunny Buster double swell Pocket Shooter​Every time I see that slingshot... I WANT it!









If I ever see one on Tom's website... it will be MINE! LOL 
(But not my HOLY GRAIL)
​


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I'm fairly new to slingshots as well, but what I have figured out so far, is that single Theraband 20mm works best for me with a good balance of easy draw, enough power (8 or 10mm steelballs) and accuracy. Double hunting Therabands do nothing for me, way too much drawing power is required to keep the shot precise. For more power I will use either red, green or blue Theraband Tubes but in order to manage that power, I also need a slingshot that my wrist and muscles can handle.

As for the slingshots - so far I have a Barnett Black Widow, Hathcock Target Sniper and a Dankung Cougar and while the two latter both are great shooters, they are definetely not the end of the road for me. I already have three more Dankungs on order and think about to order a fourth. One thing has become crystal clear as with any hobby: one slingshot alone never can do it for each and every purpose. I presume at least three different designs are required to cover all needs and desires. The difficult (and expensive) part is to figure out what three designs may suit the individuals taste best.

cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two types of slingshot they're both in my avatar need I say more?









I've been pretty much like that all my life,I find something! I make it shoot how I want it to shoot and we become best friends


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e202/illmade2/?action=view&current=SU1HMDIwMjUuanBn-1.jpgHow about a holy quartet


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have a picture, just this video. Is Mxred91 a member of this forum? This is my holy grail of slingshots. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CNWZ8H8y9uc


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ultraman,

It's great that you've found what you are looking for.

I watched ERDept on the same search over the last 6-9 months. He, also, found his favorite with Flippinout.

But I've got to tell you. My forks are like my kids. I like them all. They are all special to me, and for different reasons.

I have a blast with them all.

WD40

Edited to add PM to MJ:

Don't want to high-jack a post, but I've got one of the former member's natural forks and value it greatly. I don't know what happened. Someone said he went to start his own forum. If you would, please PM me where he went. Thanks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you DragonMaster for the nice things you said about the Chalice!

At long last I think I have found my Holy Grail right here -- the Agile Toucan designed by e~shot


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Well, my mind is made up now....I'm holding out for one of Nathan's Flippinout deer antler frames...awesome!!! 
Check out the gallery.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Oh yea...and any of the EPS by performance catapults!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

my pocket rocket 2 is the only catapult i will shoot these days, i have 1 set up with target bands and one with hunting bands, it fits my style of shooting perfect with the thumb brase and pinky hole, i dont know what i would do without it lol


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

gamekeeper john said:


> my pocket rocket 2 is the only catapult i will shoot these days, i have 1 set up with target bands and one with hunting bands, it fits my style of shooting perfect with the thumb brase and pinky hole, i dont know what i would do without it lol
> View attachment 8886
> View attachment 8887


Thats a nice one John of all your designs the pocket rocket is my favorite.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I have two types of slingshot they're both in my avatar need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that three my HTS has returned home after being stolen two months ago


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

My first boardcut was Perry's A+ "Rough n Ready" ,and it's still the best handhold I've found in that type frame,and the most accurate (for me). However,both Tom & Blue got me very interested in Naturals at the ECST and I've been exploring this mode ever since! I have 4 naturals that Blue made for me, son and grandson, and I just love his simple, full barked, non-varnished natural ties-very light,hard hitting, and accurate with his special tapered bands!! From experience & expertise ole Blue knows what he is doing! Yet Blue inspired me to tie my own out of Lake Erie driftwood and these just may be my absolute favorites for comfort & accuracy; plus I tie the bands on in my own unique fashion-as a fisherman & fly tier, I take a fly bobbin and 2/0 flytying nylon to quickly wrap around forks&bands,then secure with clear fingernail polish. These give a much neater&secure tie than the rubber band or cotton thread ties that I have seen.


----------

